# Radeon HD 4870/4850 official game performances charts



## nish_higher (Jun 12, 2008)

Turkey donanimhaber.com revealed the AMD official Radeon HD 4870/4850 game performances info.

Radeon HD 4870 faced to the high-end game market while Radeon HD 4850 is for the mainstream game market (below 200$) and it can run most of the games at HD and high settings.

*www.hardspell.com/pic/article/2008/6/12/small/afe4ea00-9781-49a0-b0c9-574f916eee2f.jpg​ 
*www.hardspell.com/pic/article/2008/6/12/small/f036b52f-0254-4f49-84fe-1aa7251fdb5d.jpg​ 
Radeon HD 4870 against for GeForce 9800 GTX and Radeon HD 4850 against for GeForce 8800 GT. The settings are 1900×1200, 4xAA and 8xAF.​ 
*www.hardspell.com/pic/article/2008/6/12/small/93cf2b10-a9c7-4919-bac8-834218c70707.jpg​ 
*www.hardspell.com/pic/article/2008/6/12/small/f5dcf522-c4c4-4b62-8497-7a0f15ad3be6.jpg​ 
Of course, AMD won. HD 4870 is better than 9800 GTX about 40% while HD 4850 is 30-50％ better than 8800 GT.​ 
*www.hardspell.com/pic/article/2008/6/12/small/c2bd421f-b3be-4923-b544-fa8eb38854f2.jpg​ 
*www.hardspell.com/pic/article/2008/6/12/small/df33b43f-f44f-44b2-98fa-70cc618caa3f.jpg​ 

Source-
*en.hardspell.com/doc/showcont.asp?news_id=3555​ 
Now - Anyone Who Still Wants to buy 9800GTX?​


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 12, 2008)

Suggested price in India for the 4850?


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 12, 2008)

should be the same as 8800GT if its sub 200.


----------



## Subhadip (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like I need to set aside some cash for the 4870! I am guessing it will be at least 60% faster than my current 8800 GT. Impressive!

To go with the 800 stream processors, the 48xx series looks great, and already nVidia are in trouble, having to reduce the price of the GTX 200 series. The 4870 X2 will surely beat the GTX 280.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 12, 2008)

any news on HD 4870 X2?
guess it has same ratio of improvement as older HD3870 X2 has over single HD 3870.


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2008)

red looks good, am getting good options to upgrade later, probably September (teh time clear sky will be released)


----------



## Pathik (Jun 12, 2008)

4850 fer moi!


----------



## Subhadip (Jun 13, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> any news on HD 4870 X2?
> guess it has same ratio of improvement as older HD3870 X2 has over single HD 3870.


4870 X2 is due for August. The performance difference should be even more, as the 4870 X2 does away with the PCIe 1.0 bridge chip, and communicates between GPUs through the VRAM. That is some 150+ GB/s vs 4 GB/s. I am sure they will make other refinements to the multi-GPU setup too.


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 13, 2008)

its up for sale in hongkong 
*en.hardspell.com/doc/showcont.asp?news_id=3564

*www.hardspell.com/pic/article/2008/6/13/small/5aa61ead-cb55-4836-9fc4-12ec3fd5b7d6.jpg

*www.hardspell.com/pic/article/2008/6/13/9017d112-8165-4b93-8851-1d60fe6c1739.jpg

more on that webpage...

​
And more--

4850>>GTX280 !! in 3D mark
*en.hardspell.com/doc/showcont.asp?news_id=3560​


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 13, 2008)

*en.hardspell.com/doc/showcont.asp?news_id=3560

HD 4850 beats 280GTX on vantage


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 13, 2008)

> From the scores you may see HD 4850’s power is between GeForce 9800GTX and 9800GT


source- expreview


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 13, 2008)

i wanna have 4850... 

hey, just got a thought... can nvidia and ati be used in sli or crossfire mode??


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 13, 2008)

nope.. ATi-ATi and Nv-Nv only.


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> *www.hardspell.com/pic/article/2008/6/13/small/5aa61ead-cb55-4836-9fc4-12ec3fd5b7d6.jpg
> 
> *www.hardspell.com/pic/article/2008/6/13/9017d112-8165-4b93-8851-1d60fe6c1739.jpg
> ​


the princess of persia


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 13, 2008)

nope. U cant synchronize an ATI nd nvidia card.
U can get one HD 4850 and crossfire it later when prices come down. Or even add a lower end HD 4xxx like HD 4650[maybe].


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 13, 2008)

hey........nice to hear abt the HD4xxx releases from ATi.........nVidia will get pissed of this time.


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 13, 2008)

i think its cost will be around 12k in india. US cost~10k

AMD's Unleashonetera website-
*www.unleashonetera.com/

btw 4870 to be priced at 349 $ while GTX260 to costs 399$


----------



## nvidia (Jun 14, 2008)

Thats awesome! AMD-ATi rox..
I just hope the same happens among processors also... AMD beating Intel...


----------



## bikdel (Jun 14, 2008)

T159 said:


> red looks good, am getting good options to upgrade later, probably September (teh time clear sky will be released)


Didnt get ya.. Clear Sky???


Guys, what does the Y-axis in the graph mean?... is it just simplifying frames into smaller numbers??

ADDED: Guys why are ATI cards priced astronomically here over NVidia cards?.. are specific reasons?.


----------



## nvidia (Jun 14, 2008)

I think its FPS/100 . Makes no sense...


----------



## bikdel (Jun 14, 2008)

@nvidia.. FPS by 100?? 88oo GT wont give 100 fps at 1920x1080 4xaa 8xaf in crysis.. lolz


----------



## nvidia (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ Just kidding.. It makes no sense i said in the prev post.. FPS, FPS/10, FPS/100.. Nothing makes sense. Maybe they used some kind of benchmarking software like 3-d mark..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 14, 2008)

bikdel said:


> Didnt get ya.. Clear Sky???
> 
> 
> Guys, what does the Y-axis in the graph mean?... is it just simplifying frames into smaller numbers??
> ...



coz, ATi seems much ahead of nvidia in technology.
Their GPUs are 55nm, which are cheaper for pruduction and also frits more[in performance]. Then the HD 4870 employs GDDR5, which again wud be cheaper if mass produced when compared to GDDR3. 
Also, this new HD 4870 nd 4850 employs same 256bit memory b/w which helps keep the price low, but GTX 280 uses 512 bit which is insanely expensive option but only GDDR3 with it.
ATI once learned that its too early to go for 512 bit with the underpowered GPU's with their HD 2900XT. They learned it wud take almost a 5~6x powerful GPU to utilize the masssive b/w of 512 bit. ATI, used 256 this time also to keep prices low, and shifter to GDDR5 to compromise this.


----------



## nvidia (Jun 14, 2008)

@dominator: Shouldn't GDDR5 be more expensive than GDDR3?


----------



## bikdel (Jun 14, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> coz, ATi seems much ahead of nvidia in technology.
> Their GPUs are 55nm, which are cheaper for pruduction and also frits more[in performance]. Then the HD 4870 employs GDDR5, which again wud be cheaper if mass produced when compared to GDDR3.
> Also, this new HD 4870 nd 4850 employs same 256bit memory b/w which helps keep the price low, but GTX 280 uses 512 bit which is insanely expensive option but only GDDR3 with it.
> ATI once learned that its too early to go for 512 bit with the underpowered GPU's with their HD 2900XT. They learned it wud take almost a 5~6x powerful GPU to utilize the masssive b/w of 512 bit. ATI, used 256 this time also to keep prices low, and shifter to GDDR5 to compromise this.


 

you didnt get me dude... Im not askin why ATI is cheaper than Nvidia internationally..

Im asking why ATI cards are expensive in this part of the world we live in, than nvidia..

Nvidia prices are similar, US and Here albiet a small difference. But ATI cards have been expensive by a huge margin... why?



nish_higher said:


> its up for sale in hongkong
> *en.hardspell.com/doc/showcont.asp?news_id=3564
> 
> *www.hardspell.com/pic/article/2008/6/13/small/5aa61ead-cb55-4836-9fc4-12ec3fd5b7d6.jpg​
> ...


 
Also.. which one is the score of 4850? and which one is gtx280/ and why are there 3 scores?... man this site sucks...


----------



## nvidia (Jun 14, 2008)

bikdel said:


> Nvidia prices are similar, US and Here albiet a small difference. But ATI cards have been expensive by a huge margin... why?


ATi cards are imported i think and heavy taxes are levied. That additional burden is laid on the person who buys the card.
Moreover, AMD-ATi is not very popular among n00bs. You go and ask a dealer to recommend a graphics card and the immediate response would be an nvidia card. They don't even put ATi as an option among the customers. Only those who really know about it ask for it and buy it.
I guess ATi is not really interested in advertising in the country to expand their sales. Anyways, there isn't enough money with AMD to advertise right now. How long has it been since we've seen an AMD ad? I don't even remember seeing one.


----------



## pratik03 (Jun 14, 2008)

EVGA 8800GT order canceled


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2008)

bikdel said:


> Didnt get ya.. Clear Sky???


clear sky is teh game the game am waiting for  

ATI is more expensive coz of the reasons explained above by other members.

I would love to hav red this time


----------



## bikdel (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ red one, u mean a red card? Whts color got to do? 
@nvidia
what dyo think, nvidia makes its card in India?

And whts the price of 4870?? In $? Also how much may it cost in india.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 14, 2008)

he meant
ATI's are red monsters
and nvidia = green beasts
Most of the ATI's card's are on red PCB with red "ATI" label. No need to describe the greens in nvidia. 


[errrrr, red has no relation with pink  ]

maybe ATI itself is not interested in expanding market in our location. Caz
brans like MSI is much cheaper for nvidia cards. Price difference b/w here nd US for MSI nvidia cards is much less. But the price difference b/w MSI's ATI cards in here nd US is huge. 
The sales in US nd Europe is 2~3x times greater than in here. Maybe they are trying to hold the western market first, then the whole world. Its foolish to take the whole world gfx market on one try.


----------



## bikdel (Jun 14, 2008)

^^ wth? they have been in market as long as nvidia has and have been much more expensive than US prices as long as I remember. Nvidia has it cheap here. N not ati. Thats what im concerned.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jun 14, 2008)

How can one get hold of these cards, here?


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Jun 14, 2008)

Amazing.Now there's talk of gtx 280 being roughly 2 times faster than 3870x2.But it costs significantly more,now the 4870x2 vs gtx 280 would be a fight worth watching(after all the driver updates)........
Think 4870x2 would be priced lower than gtx 280 and considering the 512 bit interface,nvidia would find it harder to decrease the price dramatically,if the 4870x2 does trump gtx 280.Man,hope the next gen also gives such amazing leaps in performance after a 2-yr lull(mainly due to nvidia's greed and amd-ati acquisition).


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 14, 2008)

hi, sorry but how can u compare a mere 240 shader units GTX 280 with GDDR3 with a 980 shader units GDDR5 with 2GPUs?

I think single GTX 280 competes with HD 4870, not the X2.
but its too early to have this debate. Well have to wait for their actual performances.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2008)

bikdel said:


> ^^ red one, u mean a red card? Whts color got to do?
> @nvidia
> what dyo think, nvidia makes its card in India?
> 
> And whts the price of 4870?? In $? Also how much may it cost in india.


red = ATI
green = NVIDIA

but now u got to see a mixture 



dOm1naTOr said:


> [errrrr, red has no relation with pink  ]


start from your avatar color  <-and this smiley


----------



## Subhadip (Jun 15, 2008)

The 4870 X2 is going to beat the GTX 280 by a good margin. 

By the way, 4870 has 800 shaders, not 480. So, 4870 X2 will be 1600!! Even the lowly 4850 has a higher theoretical FLOPS rating than the GTX 280. (1 TF vs. 0.93 TF). So a 4870 X2 will have 2.5x the theoretical processing capability as the GTX 280. Of course ATI suck at driver optimization, but still, ATI have got this gen wrapped up.


----------



## mavihs (Jun 15, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> i think its cost will be around 12k in india. US cost~10k
> 
> AMD's Unleashonetera website-
> *www.unleashonetera.com/
> ...


the prices are always high in the begining.


----------



## nvidia (Jun 15, 2008)

^^And will eventually come down...


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jun 15, 2008)

W i d e S c r e e N said:


> How can one get hold of these cards, here?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 16, 2008)

simple
buy one, and hold it on hands
[pun intended]

i think ull have to wait atleast 1~1.5 month to see those on local market


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jun 16, 2008)

u misunderstood, i want to know who sells these cards with warranty like XFX or MSI?


----------



## nvidia (Jun 16, 2008)

^^Gecube and i think even sparkle manufactures ATi cards..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 16, 2008)

MSI, Gecube, Sparkle and Asus are the ATI cards available here.


----------



## nvidia (Jun 16, 2008)

And Sapphire..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 16, 2008)

ok
+1


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jun 20, 2008)

thx. I guess MSI or Asus will do out of those \

I have this 7800GT which is running since the days of farcry, no upgrade since! 
which card is value for money in ATi like 8800gt in nvid currently?


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 20, 2008)

Currently 
86gt fr 3k
9600gso fr 6k, 88gt fr 11k
Best vfm in segments resp


----------



## desiibond (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't know from where that report came in but in recent pcperspective benchmarks, 4850 is just able to match 8800GT but couldn't beat it.

Moreover 8800GT 512Mb is around 30-40$ cheaper than 4850 512Mb.


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 20, 2008)

use google translate 
*www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2008/kurztest_ati_radeon_hd_4850_rv770/

the card beats 8800GT in most tests.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 20, 2008)

hmm.

Checked overclockersclub review and there also 4850 is beaten by 8800GT. Mixed reviews all over. 

Doesn't 8800GT has the price and overclocking advantage over 4850??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 20, 2008)

Any details about it's PSU requirement? Is it the same as 8800GT? It's a good thing I postponed my purchase.Hopefully if it retails out here for uder 13k & with my existing PSU then I am all for ATI.


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 20, 2008)

^ yea ur psu can handle it pretty well.


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 20, 2008)

Very Impressive , low cost and extreme performance HD 4850 , *the pricing will be around Rs. 9350 * as *1699 HKD=9350 INR*
But will be +/- 5% ......

will soon get one 


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jun 20, 2008)

to all,

which hardware review websites do u guys trust? As most of the reviews are all + and nil -. As most of them are "paid advertisement"...


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Guys official reviews are out from anandtech and guru3d

4850 beats 9800 GTX in most games

Anandtech Review
*www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3338

Guru3d Review
*www.guru3d.com/article/amd-ati-radeon-hd-4850-review-force-3d--powercolor/

See the bioshock game performance from anadtech
*www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3338&p=12
*inlinethumb06.webshots.com/38789/2830915760103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*


----------



## technocool (Jun 20, 2008)

YEAH!!! check the latest benchmark from anandtech. The 4850 kicks the nvidia 8 and 9 series in their A$$. Also check the conclusion page, there the editor writes that a 4850 CF could beat the nvidia gtx 280!!!!

ALSO, its price is only 200$.....

It seems like budget gamers wish has finally come alive!!


----------



## x3060 (Jun 22, 2008)

finally this time they are really going to rule .


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 22, 2008)

At last, finally ATI/AMD is paying attention to efficiency & not brute force. Now we will have good cards at low power requirement. I knew buying a Radeon HD 3650 is a good decision.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jun 24, 2008)

*www.newtechnology.co.in/hd-4850-atis-latest-radeon-graphics-card/

"HD 4850 is ATI’s next line of Radeon graphics cards—the RV770-based 4800 series.

The Sapphire Radeon HD 4850 you see pictured here has a core GPU clock speed of 625MHz with 512MB of GDDR3 memory clocked at 993MHz.  The memory is connected to the GPU via a 256-bit memory bus. It’s not quite as fast as the new GeForce GTX 260, but keep in mind that GeForce GTX 260 card carries an expected retail price that is double that of the 4850.

This video card is expected to be launched next month.It will cost around Rs. 10,000 in India ."


how well does Sapphire provide after sales service?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 24, 2008)

10k!!!!!!!!
its really great
even HD 3870 costs more than that in here now


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jun 25, 2008)

According to Sources, the Indian Distributor of SapphireTech ran into some problems of logistics but they've got it sorted out now and they expect the card to be out in the market in a few days time

Also there's a good demand for 4850 so expect the price to be around 11,000/+


----------



## desiibond (Jun 25, 2008)

There is a possibility to put it at 9k price to kill 9600 series and 8800 series in one shot.


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 25, 2008)

yea..and for all those heating issues-ASUS has come up with custom control panel for fan overrides so no problems at all from now


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 28, 2008)

4870 is released and it kicks nvidia GTX260 in many games
Only in GRAW2 test the GTX260 wins and in all other games HD4870 is clear winner

wats more it comes with GDDR5

and only costs only costs $299

HD 4870 costing 299 kicks GTX 260 costing 399

if AMD had not released thses cards then Nvidia would have looted the money
AMD is back with bang

REVIEWS 
*www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-4870-review--asus/1
*www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3341

I will definetly buy any one certainly looking for 4870



desiibond said:


> There is a possibility to put it at 9k price to kill 9600 series and 8800 series in one shot.



*It even kills 9800GTX and GTX+*


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 28, 2008)

well u can neglect GRAW 2 anytime in benchmarks.its not a nex gen game .the benches that matter the most are with crysis,cod,bioshock,grid,unreal 3 and that new sea game -i don't remember the name but its dx.10


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Jun 28, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> HD 4870 costing 299 kicks GTX 260 costing 399
> 
> if AMD had not released thses cards then Nvidia would have looted the money
> AMD is back with bang
> ...



U'r dead right,if amd hadn't delivered nvidia would surely have kept the current price levels and price the newer one way too high (the level it is now) for at least 3-6 months..
Thanks,AMD once again...
But,i really think the 55nm version of their new ones with more optimised architecture would considerably bring down the prices.(like what they did with 8800gtx-8800gt g92 version) by bringing down the bus width to 256-bit or a bit more expensive 384-bit or something..and just imagine what happens if they adopt ddr5(only for their next next cards),the performance jump would be immediate as will happen with intel adopting integrated memory ctrller..

But the way AMD(graphics division) is going,i'm quite optimistic that they'll be able to keep pace with that....


----------



## adithyagenius (Jun 29, 2008)

All games except crysis run on highest settings on previous gen hardware. Crysis requires next gen hardware. Nvidia clearly beats AMD in crysis. But since AMD gives way better vfm for mid range gaming, nvidia has to drop prices for 9800gtx. Which allows us to go 9800gtx SLI to get borderline playable fps on ultra high settings, a little more fps than 9800gx2. Unfortunately to go full SLI we have to use minimum 780i of any brand or EVGA 750i FTW edition, since PCI16x or PCI2.0 8x is bottleneck for crysis. But all nforce 700 series have bugs which prevent us from playing videos without system hanging. They are also not good at overlocking and have hot 35+w 70degree hot northbridge with noisy fan. This is unacceptable for a high end computer. Hence we are back to square one.
We still dont have system which can do basic tasks like playing videos as well do high end gaming like crysis.

Added to this is the fact that AMD overcharges for their cards in India. In US 3870 is priced at 9600GT price point. But in India its priced between 8800gt and 8800GTS. Actually its more closer to 8800GTS 512. So we cannot go vfm x38 crossfire like in US. We living in India are screwed when it comes to high end gaming. I hope AMD makes sure that pricing of 48x0 series in India is sane. The reason people dont buy AMD in India is because of their high cost and low performance compared to US citizens enjoying very low cost for low performance. Indians want vfm. AMD India office is near my house. I will visit them once and ask them "WTF is wrong with your heads. Do you want to sell in India or not!!"


----------



## Night-Rider (Jun 29, 2008)

^^ haha. You seem to be really angry about the prices.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 29, 2008)

@adithyagenius
hehe, actually AMD prices here are already reasonable. Its the ATI-AMD price thats very high in here, and blame the manus like Saphire, MSI etc for that mainly.


----------



## adithyagenius (Jun 29, 2008)

@dominator
ofcourse i am refering ati-amd when i say amd in the context of graphics card.
Its AMD's fault for not solving the chicken and egg problem. They should make sure that AMD cards are reasonably priced. This will start sale of their cards. Right now sales are nonexistant because of high price. Due to lack of sale, they are not releasing their 48x0 series. If they dont launch these cards in India at a competitive price, 9800gtx will remain at 19k. If nvidia, for silly reasons can start UMAP policy to hide prices of their cheapers graphics card, AMD can influence manufacturers to take measures to see to it that raedon cards are vfm.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 1, 2008)

I resisted to post this last night but wth,

when this post came up I started inquiring about how can i get this, found out the Sapphire sells it in my vicinity before that I thought that AMD India would help me find the locoal distri. .

So I called up the Amd Hyd office,

I : Hello is this ATI?
? : Pardon?
I : Is this ATI which is owned by AMD now?(amd got him started)
? : Yes.
I : I wanted to know about the latest ATI card released in the market?
? : (slience and he hungs up the phone)
I : (calls up the STD # again and asks why did he hung up)
? : Sir I dont know what you are talking about, the    Officer comes in by 2 you should call by then.

@adithyagenius you need to kick some ass down there!


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2008)

lolz...that guy sure is hung up


----------



## yesh1683 (Jul 5, 2008)

*AMD 4850 crossfire review and 4870 crossfire review from Guru3d
*www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-4850-and--4870-crossfirex-performance/

4850 crossfire costs $400
4870 Crossfire Costs $600
geforce GTX280 Costs $650 for single card

Even 4850 crossfire outperforms GTX280 by good 5 to 10% margin
4870 crossfire blows GTX280 out of charts

But in CRYSIS crossfire not working but AMD r working on driver update

The graphics industry is on serious Computation

Now we can play all latest games at maximum resolution that too all eyecandy turned on for just 11k for HD4850 (just guessing the expected price)
*

*An conclusion from guru3d*


			
				guru3d said:
			
		

> The soft-spot money wise are two cards setup in Crossfire. Especially two 4850's kick in as massive value, as for under 400 USD you get to play around with performance better than a GeForce GTX 280, so that's just real value in your pocket right there as you just saved 250 bucks. I mean the GTX 280 is just an astounding card, yet it is getting sodomized badly due to it's high price.​ No kidding it is sick how much performance these cards combined can push, the 2-way GPU scaling is just really superb. Crossfire with two series 4800 cards definitely makes more sense than NVIDIA's high-end SLI money wise. ​


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 5, 2008)

4850 is here...
Palit 4850HDMI Priced at 11500 by theitwares..
_
bye bye 8800_


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 5, 2008)

400$ for HD 4850?
techtree has reviewed one and has given India price @ 11.5k. Even HD 3870 which is @ 170$ costs 12k+ in here.
So HD 4850 shud be cheaper in US like 150~200$.

BTW techtree got one for 11.5k, palit HD 4850.
*www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/article.jsp?article_id=90821&cat_id=537

why need crossfire? HD 4870 X2 with 2GB GDDR5 will be out soon [July 28]. Its sure gonna be better than 2*HD 4870 in crossfire as X2's core clocks are higher than single 4870, and X2 comes with unlocked bios, ie the GPU clocks can be raised as high as 900 from 750 and usually for ATI, the X2 ones runs much cooler than single one.
Like HD 3870 X2 wont heatup higher than 60c while single 3870 touches 70c. Its due to special and massive cooling technique in X2.

So we ll have to wait till 4870 X2 comes out...wow 2GB GDDR2 memory, and the whole board is manufactured by ATI, and the manus just have to affix their names on it. So ATI promises better quality components than other cheaper manu variants.

*Asus HD 4850 512 for 164$ on newegg*
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121253


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 5, 2008)

^
Totally agree with you dude.I am waiting for 4870x2 too. You forgot to mention the main advantage for 4870x2. It will not have microstuttering and single PCI-e16x 2.0 mobos are much cheaper than full crossfire ones and not to mention mobo choice. I will buy 4870x2 when its 25k.


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 5, 2008)

Had a talk with lynx today.he's gettin sapphire cards on monday and he said it has a decent price tag.lets see


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 5, 2008)

^
who is lynx and what about 4870?


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2008)

^^
What is lynx ?
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lynx_(web_browser)


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 5, 2008)

so nish_higher was talking to lynx web browser  and URL is incorrect.


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2008)

adithyagenius said:


> so nish_higher was talking to lynx web browser  and URL is incorrect.


fixed, damn digit forum parser skipped closing braces


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2008)

So..Shud i go 4  4850 as it as under my budget  instead of 8800GT
i want full eye-candy


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 16, 2008)

adithyagenius said:


> so nish_higher was talking to lynx web browser  and URL is incorrect.



ROFL
bte he was mentioning bout this
*www.lynx-india.com/



KaranTh85 said:


> So..Shud i go 4  4850 as it as under my budget  instead of 8800GT
> i want full eye-candy



with ur eyes closed..8800GT comes nowhere near HD 4850. Even 9800GTX dont stand a chance.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2008)

^^ & Heat issues....as compared 2 8800GT


----------



## demonkingfromhell (Oct 2, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> @adithyagenius
> hehe, actually AMD prices here are already reasonable. Its the ATI-AMD price thats very high in here, and blame the manus like Saphire, MSI etc for that mainly.





u r quite rite man ,, this sapphire he can run out of india selling old bios @ high price not giving solution to the cards, confusing the buyer to buy sapphire ,,, then msi they make demand of cards & sell it when other cards which  is not  available  @ that time f***in  looser 



adithyagenius said:


> ^
> Totally agree with you dude.I am waiting for 4870x2 too. You forgot to mention the main advantage for 4870x2. It will not have microstuttering and single PCI-e16x 2.0 mobos are much cheaper than full crossfire ones and not to mention mobo choice. I will buy 4870x2 when its 25k.




DONT THINK OF IT ,, 4870X2 IS GOOD BUT WHEN U CROSSFIRE THE 4870 ITS ULTIMATELY GIVES  U FPS 3TIMES THE 4870X2 .... REVIEWS I LL POST NEXT TIME 



W i d e S c r e e N said:


> I resisted to post this last night but wth,
> 
> when this post came up I started inquiring about how can i get this, found out the Sapphire sells it in my vicinity before that I thought that AMD India would help me find the locoal distri. .
> 
> ...






WIDESCREEN DONT OPEN UR MOUTH WIDE ..... HEY ACTUALLY THE 4 SERIES CARDS ARE REALLY A BANG TO ATI AND GOOD PERFORMANCE TO US ...



nish_higher said:


> Had a talk with lynx today.he's gettin sapphire cards on monday and he said it has a decent price tag.lets see






GET THE PALIT HD 4850 ITS AMAZING FIRST I DOUBT THAT NOW HAPPY



KaranTh85 said:


> ^^ & Heat issues....as compared 2 8800GT





DONT WORRY GE CUBE & PALIT HAD MADE A SOLUTION TO POWER,NOISE&HEAT .... THE NEW PALIT WHICH I BOUGHT IS SO GREAT I OC TO 650/2000



dOm1naTOr said:


> MSI, Gecube, Sparkle and Asus are the ATI cards available here.





DONT FORGET ABOUT PALIT ,,, ITS THE BETTER IMMEDIATE SOLUTION MAKER FOR THE ATI .. AND NVIDIA TOO PALIT BRINGS GREAT NEW MODEL FOR 4850 ... & ITS COOL


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 2, 2008)

Demon monkey, YOU ARE REQUESTED TO STOP BOLD FONTS..
and one question, y did u bump this thread??(I'm okay but there was no need to bump to add ur comments)


----------

